# Right now on Food Net.  Retro foods..



## carolmills (Jun 14, 2006)

Right now, 7:33 pm eastern time (Wednesday evening)....
This episode is a really good one on retro foods. It also has a great piece on this guy who does food from all these really neat retro cookbooks!!!


----------



## Ellen (Aug 5, 2006)

Retro foods seem to be making a comeback Carol.  The never went out for me.


----------

